# Nguyên nhân cảm thấy mệt khi ngủ điều hòa? Cách khắc phục



## Soho (14/3/22)

Nếu bạn là 1 người thường xuyên dùng điều hòa. Đặc biệt là bật điều hòa trong phòng ngủ thì thường gặp phải tình trạng mệt mỏi, uể oải, mất sức, đau đầu mỗi khi thức dậy. Vậy đâu và nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục là gì? Hãy cũng Soho tìm hiểu lý do tại sao ngủ lâu trong phòng điều hòa lại thấy mệt qua nội dung bài viết sau nhé.




*Nguyên nhân cảm thấy mệt khi ngủ trong phòng điều hòa*
Khi ở trong phòng kín quá lâu. Đặc biệt là khi ngủ ở trong phòng lạnh. Không có sự trao đổi không khí giữa các môi trường khác nhau. Cùng với đó là sự hô hấp của người dùng sẽ thải ra khí CO2 và lấy đi khí O2 trong không gian. Như vậy, nếu ở trong này quá lâu, lượng khí O2 sẽ giảm dần và thay vào đó là khí CO2.
Sự thiếu hụt O2 trong không khí sẽ làm quá trình hô hấp gặp vấn đề. Và đó cũng là nguyên nhân chính dẫn đến mỗi sáng thức dậy thường thấy uể oải, mệt mỏi, đau đầu, khó chịu, thiếu sức sống.
==>> Xem thêm Nguyên nhân ngủ điều hòa bị mệt và các bệnh thường gặp khi sống trong điều hòa *Tại đây*
*Cách khắc phục tình trạng ngủ phòng điều hòa bị mệt*
Để khắc phục tình trạng này cần cung cấp đủ lượng O2 cho sự thở và đảm bảo lưu thông không khí trong phòng. Vậy, cần thực hiện 1 trong các biện pháp sau

Sử dụng máy cấp O2 trong không khí
Lắp đặt quạt thông gió (hút mùi)
Lắp đặt máy cấp gió tươi (cấp không khí từ bên ngoài vào phòng)
Lắp đặt quạt thông gió 2 chiều (vừa hút mùi từ trong phòng ra ngoài, vừa cấp khí tươi từ bên ngoài vào sử dụng. Hoặc tích hợp thêm bộ lọc không khí, bộ thu hồi nhiệt để tối ưu hóa chất lượng nguồn khí trong nhà)





Để được tư vấn thêm về giải pháp tối ưu nhất cho không gian phòng ngủ cũng như các khu vực khác. Quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ ngay Soho theo hotline: 0934.452.678 để được giải đáp nhanh nhất.


----------

